# Anyone seen Marty McFly today?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He was suppose to be here after lunch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Seen em' He was in the mud...on a Brute!:rockn:


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

must be in a parallel time dimension......


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Where's my hover board? 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

GREAT SCOTT!!!!!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mudslinger800x said:


> GREAT SCOTT!!!!!


:agreed:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ya he stopped by with his life jacket on.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

RYAN. said:


> Where's my hover board?


This. As if I can't bust my az well enough on the ground.....



I did purposely set the cruise @ 88mph on the way home Friday though.....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> I did purposely set the cruise @ 88mph on the way home Friday though.....lol


Did anything happen? I'd have loved to get pulled over for going 88... and explain why to the officer. lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Na-da, unless I've changed dimensions unknowingly...........lol


88 is basically down-hill with a tail wind in a 3.0L ranger on 33's with stock gearing.....it's the wifey's baby.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahh shizz, we been fooled by the interwebz.......photoshop'd


Actual date in the move was Oct 21, 2015, so we still have a couple years before hoverboards......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh. Well crap. Who would do something like that?!?!?!


----------

